# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأربعاء ٣٠ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة  اليوم الاربعاء 30 اكتوبر 2019

#صحيفة_الصدى
اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد ترفض دعوة شداد لحل ازمية عمومية المريخ
المريخ يواجه السلاطين بالنقعه في نزال شرس عصر اليوم
جمال ابوعنجة : نعمل ألف حساب لمريخ الفاشر وسنكون في الموعد
#صحيفة_الزعيم
المريخ يربط حزام الامان لموقعة السلطان
ابوعنجة : سنعمل الف حساب لخصمنا .. محسن : التعادل ليس في حساباتنا وسنحتفل مع جماهيرنا بالفوز
شداد يبدأ خطوات جادة لتمرير الجمعية العبثية .. عدد من اعضاء اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد يرفضوا الاجتماع به
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتأهب لحصد نقاط السلاطين وبيبو أبرز الغائبين
المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر
يتأهب المريخ اليوم الأربعاء لحصد الثلاثة نقاط عندما يلاقي مريخ الفاشر بملعب النقعة في تمام الساعة الرابعة إلا ربع ضمن مباريات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان الأحمر قد أجرى مرانيه الرئيسي والختامي بحضور 21 لاعبا بملعب اللقاء، وقد أكمل الفريق جاهزيته للمباراة بعد تدريبات قوية أشرف عليها المدير الفني المكلف جمال أبو عنجة وقد ركز خلال المران الختامي على شحذ الجوانب النفسية للاعبين مؤكدا ان هذه المباراة تحمل تحدي خاص للاعبين سيما بعد النتائج السابقة التي ظل يحصدها المريخ عند زياراته للفاشر وقد بدأ واضحا تفاعل اللاعبين مع حديث المدرب، ومن المتوقع ان يفقد المريخ خدمات نجم الطرف الأيسر أحمد آدم بيبو بعد أن تعرض اللاعب لإصابة أبعده الطبيب بعدها عن المران وبجانب بيبو يفقد المريخ خدمات حارسه منجد النيل الذي تم إستدعاءه من قبل لجنة الإنضباط بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإجتماع التقليدي ينعقد نهار الأربعاء
المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر
من المنتظر ان ينعقد الإجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ ومريخ السلاطين نهار غدً الأربعاء بمقر الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالفاشر وسيمثل المريخ في الإجتماع التقليدي رئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوعنجة سنعمل الف حساب للسلاطين وسنكون في الميعاد
المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر
قال مدرب المريخ المكلف الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة ان لاعبي المريخ استعادوا قليلا من التوازن بعد مباراة نيالا و أضاف ان بعض العناصر التي تم الدفع بها مؤخرا عادت للمشاركة بعد غيبة مضيفا انهم قاموا بالمطلوب في مباراة هلال الفاشر و أشار أبوعنجة ان ظهور بعض الهنات في أداء الفريق أمر طبيعي مؤكدا عملهم خلال الفترة الماضية على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت أداء اللاعبين، مشيرا إلى ان منافس المريخ في مباراة الغد فريق جيد وظل يحقق نتائج متميزة مبينا أنهم سيعملون له الف حساب عند مقابلته وسيكونون في الميعاد وتمنى أبوعنجة ان يكون التحكيم في الموعد وان تأتي المباراة دون حماسة زائدة حتى لا تؤثر على العلاقة الأزلية بين الفريقين وحول جاهزية المريخ للقاء أوضح أبوعنجة ان تشكيلة المريخ ستظل ثابتة في الشق الدفاعي ووسط الملعب مؤكدا ان المنطقة الهجومية قد تشهد بعض التغيرات لوفرة العناصر الهجومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد أحمد المصطفى نستهدف حصد النقاط امام مريخ الفاشر
المكتب الإعلامي: الفاشر
قال رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى ان جميع اللاعبين ما عدا بيبو في أكمل جاهزية لخوض مباراة مريخ الفاشر مؤكدا إستهدافهم النقاط الثلاث عندما يواجهون مريخ السلاطين بملعب النقعة عصر الأربعاء وأضاف خالد ان الفريق يسعى لمواصلة رحلة تحقيق النتائج الجيد عقب الفوز الأخير على هلال الفاشر مضيفا ان الترتيبات لهذه المباراة مكتملة ويبقى فقط التوفيق للفوز على مريخ الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
 احمد محمد احمد
قمة الأنفيلد وديربي الرياض واحباط كريمة
.
.
â–، ربما سيتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ وتحديداً المشجّع الهلالي بأننا نسخر من ناديه أو من الأهلي مروي ولكن كنا سندون ذات العنوان إن كان المريخ يؤدي مواجهة دورية تتزامن مع هذا الزخم الكروي الكبير الذي عايشناه عشيّة الأحد الماضي.

â–، ولأننا لا نفتقر للكوادر الإدارية المؤهّلة ولا إلى المادة ولا إلى جغرافية المكان المتاحة أو البيئة الصالحة فنحن (نتحسّر) فقط بعد أن حلّت الكوادر الإدارية (المترهّلة) مكان (المؤهّلة) وتصحرت البيئة الملائمة واضمحلت جغرافية المساحة بسطو مؤسسات وأفراد الدولة البائدة عليها.

â–، لاحظوا لحجم الإنفاق على دور المؤتمر الوطني وبنايات الكلادينج الشاهقة التي كانت تتبع لحكومة العهد البائد فالإستشاري لم يغفل عن أية كبيرة أو صغيرة واهتم بكامل تفاصيلها المعمارية وهذا يعني أن بناء إستاد بمواصفات عالمية لم يكن مستحيلاً في عهد الحكومة البائدة ولكن الأموال تم توجيهها إلى مرافق وأصول (خارجيـــــة) !!.

â–، لذلك فنحن نتحسّر أن تكون مواجهة الهلال والأهلي مروي بتلك التفاصيل المحبطة في ذات لحظة الزخم الكروي في الانفيلد وملعب الجامعة الذي احتضن ديربي الرياض.

â–، تابعنا أمس الأول وبشغف كروي كبير مواجهتين من العيار الثقيل وللمفارقة أن الأولى (أوروبية) والثانية قمة (عربية) ولكن الأمر لم يختلف كثيراً بسبب جودة التفاصيل في القمة العربية والتي لا تختلف كثيراً عن تلك الموجودة في أوروبا.

â–، في إنجلترا استضاف ليفربول توتنهام في الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري الإنجليزي وعلى غير العادة لم تكن هناك أية دقائق لمبدأ (جس النبض) فما بين فرصة ماني في الثانية (20) وهدف هاري كين في الثانية (49) انفجر الأنفيلد تماماً من قبل لاعبي ليفربول.

â–، مباراة كانت أشبه بالمعركة الحربية مد هجومي كاسح من ليفربول ودفاع مستميت من توتنهام بقيادة الحارس الأرجنتيني (باولو غازانيجا) والذي أنقذ (12 تسديدة) بين الخشبات الثلاث من أصل (20) تعرّض لها مرمى توتنهام.

â–، استغرب جداً من الذين ذكروا بأن توتنهام قدّم مباراة كبيرة مع العلم أن الفريق اللندني لم يسدد سوى (أربع تسديدات) على مرمى ليفربول ولم ينل سوى (ثلاث) ركنيات مقابل (ثماني) لليفربول حتى الإستحواذ كان لمصلحة الريدز بنسبة (69%) مقابل (31%) للاسبيرز.

â–، شوط أول أحمر خالص وشوط ثاني كاد أن يبدأ بذات تفاصيل الشوط الأول فما بين كرة فيرمينيو في الدقيقة (48) التي أنقذها غازانيجا وانفرادة الكوري (سون) الذي ردت كرته العارضة بعدها بدقيقة لعبت تفاصيل الشوط الثاني فواصل الأحمر مده الهجومي حتى أدرك هندرسون التعادل في الدقيقة (52) وأردفه صلاح بالثاني في الدقيقة (75).

â–، التحسّن الذي طرأ علي الليفر في مواجهة توتنهام هو وفرة صناعة الفرص والتي افتقدها الفريق خلال مبارياته السابقة أمام المانيو وليستر سيتي وهو أمر إيجابي جداً قبل موقعتي استون فيلا والسيتي.

â–، توتنهام من وجهة نظري الشخصية لم يتغيّر اطلاقاً على مستوى العناصر أو الجهاز الفني ولكن يبدو أن أقصى معدّلات طموحه كانت الوصول لنهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا ويبدو أنه الآن بلا طموح جديد عقب الخسارة الرابعة خلال عشر جولات.

â–، في ملعب الجامعة بالرياض والذي يعتبر تميمة الفريق الأزرق (الهلال) واصل النصر سطوته على المضيّف وأسقطه بهدفي عبد الرزاق حمد الله الذي أضحى البعبع الجديد لدفاعات الأزرق عقب ماجد عبد الله ومن ثم محمد السهلاوي.

â–، كل التفاصيل كانت في كامل بهاءها ملعب جميل إخراج مثالي تحكيم أوروبي تقنيات مهولة جماهير خرافية تنظيم مميز جداً بدليل أن جمهور قطبي الرياض غالبيته في العاصمة والمباراة في ملعب (الهلال) ومع ذلك تم تخصيص مواقع محددة لجماهير النصر بكل نظام.

â–، النصر واجه الهلال ولم يكن في أفضل حالاته ولكنه يمتلك جهاز فني مقتدر جداً وهو البرتغالي (فيتوريا) الذي عمل بمبدأ الجود بالموجود والذي يحسن قراءة الشوط الأول ودوماً ما يجني ثمار ذلك في الحصّة الثانية.

â–، تقدّم الهلال بخطأ قاتل لدفاعات النصر وعادل حمد الله برأسية تخصصية ومن ثم ضربة نموذجية أهدى بها نقاط المباراة الثلاث لفارس نجد فضرب ثلاثة عصافير بحجر أولها ألحق أول هزيمة بالهلال وثانيها قلّص معه الفارق الصداري وثالثها استعاد توهجه الهجومي.

â–، أشرك فيتوريا عبد الله مادو على حساب هوساوي في قلب الدفاع فظهر ثابتاً ومركزاً ولا يحسب عليه سوى تهاونه في احدى الكرات.

â–، أما دفاع الهلال فهو يحتاج إلى مراجعة شاملة لأن الدفاع الذي استقبل رباعية من السد وثنائية من النصر لن يصمد في وجه اوراوا الياباني.

â–، مرابط – حمد الله – جوليانو – بيتروس – مايكون – جونز (ستة محترفين) صنعوا الفارق أمام الهلال المدجج بالنجوم.

â–، اخر فوز حققه الهلال على النصر كان في اكتوبر 2017 !

â–، عامان بالتمام والكمال وهلال الرياض عاجز عن إسقاط فارس نجد.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: العالمية صعبة قوية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
ود الشريف
.
.
للاسف الشديد تسلم مجلس الفشل المريخي مسودة النظام الأساسي التي إجازته الجمعية التعاونية التي عقدت مؤخرا ولم تعترف بها أي جهة وابطلتها اللجنة القانونية التابعة للاتحاد العام وسيقوم المجلس المحترم برفع المسودة للاتحاد العام تمهيدا لاجازتها بصوره نهائية واعتمادها كدستور للنادي الكبير

** تمرير مسودة النظام الأساسي للمريخ بشكلها الحالي جريمة في حق المريخ وأن كان د كمال شداد حول الأمر لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام متجاوزا قرار لجنته القانونية فإن ثقتنا كبيرة في مجلس الإدارة علي إسقاط هذا النظام الأساسي المهترئ المنحط الذي يكرس لاستمرار أسوأ مجلس في تاريخ المريخ وعلي الأسرة المريخية ان تتحرك بقوة لإيقاف المهزلة

** غدا يختتم المريخ زيارته لفاشر السلطان بلقاء السلاطين ونتوقع أداء افضل وانتصار باهر بعد أن استعدت فرقة الشياطين الحمر جيدا للمعركة ووصل اغلب اللاعبين للفورمة المطلوبة

** ليس تدخلا في عمل الجهاز الفني ولكن كراي شخصي أتمني تثبيت اللاعب عماد الصيني كلاعب وسط في المريخ لانه يتمتع بصفات لاعب الوسط من قوة ورشاقة ايضا وتسديد قوي والصيني يزكرني بلاعب وسط المريخ السابق عمر احمد حسين

** بالمناسبة أين عمر احمد حسين ..اين المعلم بشري وهبه .اين محسن عطا ..اين عطا ابوالقاسم ..اين سلمون واين عبده ساتي ودعواتنا بالرحمة والمغفرة لمامون صابون وصلاح الأمين صلاح بمبان وسامي عزالدين وصديق العمدة وعبد العظيم الدش ومعتز الدقي

** تبا لمن اشاع لوفاة كابتن كمال عبدالوهاب احرف من لعب كرة القدم في جمهورية السودان بل في أفريقيا وامنيات الصحة والعافية

** من لم يشاهد كمال عبدالوهاب عليه أن يعيد النظر في علاقته بكرة القدم وللأسف لا توجد سوي لقطة واحدة لكمال في تلفزيون السودان ومسكين الجيل الحالي

** الحمد للله عايشنا الخرطوم في ازهي أيامها وصافحنا الزعيم الأزهري ونحن أطفال وعايشنا اسماعيل حسن وحسين بازرعة وعمر الطيب الدوش والطيب صالح وعبدالله الطيب وعايشنا عصر محمد وردي أعظم مغني في أفريقيا وشاهدنا كمال عبدالوهاب

** صاحب هذا القلم ضد سؤ السلوك ومن أي لاعب مهما كان لذلك لن اتعاطف مع حارس مرمى المريخ منجد النيل الذي لم يتعظ من عقوبات بكري المدينة ولم يستفيد من الدرس ودخل في اشتباك لفظي مع حكم مباراة فريقه أمام حي الوادي بعد صافرة الختام .واستدعوه للوقوف أمام لجنة الانضباط . . تاكل نارك براك يا منجد

** بكري المدينة رفض العودة إلي العراق متعللا بعدم استلام مستحقاته من
نادي القوة الجوية ونأمل في حل الأشكال لأن التوقف الطويل عن ممارسة النشاط ليس في مصلحة اللاعب والمعروف أن المدينة موقوف محليا

** من حسن الحظ أن مباراة الهلال وأهلي مروي كانت في توقيت واحد مع مباراة الهلال والنصر في قمة الدوري السعودي لذلك لم أضيع الوقت في مشاهدة ملعب مروي المهترئ وتحولت لمشاهدة هلال نصر والتي جرت علي ملعب من ذهب وانتهت بانتصار باهر للنصر وعلمت أن اهلي مروي خسر .صفر ..ظ¢ ولم يقدم ما يشفع له باحتلال مركز متقدم في الدوري الممتاز وصباح أمس شاهدت هدفي الهلال عبر اليوتيوب وتأكدت أن جماهير الهلال علي موعد مع نجم كبير هو سليم ونرجو أن يجد مزيد من الفرص
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن 
المختصر المفيد 


* إذا وُفّق المريخ اليوم في تخطي مريخ الفاشر، وحصد النقاط الثلاث؛ اسألوني من الدوري الممتاز.. 
* معظم البطولات التي فقدها المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة، فقدها بسبب نزيف النقاط في البدايات.. بينما نال معظم بطولاته بسبب نتائجه الإيجابية في الأسابيع الأولى..
* لست من أنصار مشاركة ضياء الدين في مباراة اليوم لأن فريق السلاطين من الفرق التي تعتمد على العنف في مواجهة الخصوم.. ونخشى أن تتجدد إصابته...
* عماد الصيني في خط الوسط الحر؛ أفيد من أن يكون في خط الدفاع، خاصة وأنه صاحب (مضرب قوي) ما شاء الله تبارك الله.. 
* فقط نلفت نظره إلى أن تسديدته لضربة الجزاء الأخيرة كانت ضعيفة آوي.. وبمعنى آخر؛ كانت فيها ثقة زائدة على الحد المطلوب.. 
* قطع الكابتن إبراهومة قول كل خطيب، وتعاقد مع نادي الخرطوم الوطني خلفاً لمدربه المقال خالد هيدان..
* تمنيته في مقالي قبل الأخير إلى جوار جمال ابوعنجة في الجهاز الفني للمريخ، ولكنني علمت بعد ذلك من (مصدر صديق)؛ أن العلاقة بينهما متوترة منذ أن كانا في كشوفات المريخ..
* ليت الأسرة المريخية تقفل ملف النظام الأساسي، وتبدأ في استنفار قواعدها لاكتساب العضوية الجديدة.. وتقاتل في نفس الوقت من أجل أن يكون لهذه العضوية الجديدة الحق في انتخاب المجلس القادم..
* بالمناسبة........ تداعيات الأحداث داخل أروقة الاتحاد العام تشير إلى أن مجلسه سيجيز هذا النظام سيجيزه..
* لو تخطت العضوية خمسين ألف عضو؛ فسيغنينا عائدها عن جيوب الأفراد.. ونضمن العائد المجزي الذي يمكننا من تسيير نشاطنا ودفع الرواتب والحوافز أولا بأول... وكذلك نضمن انتخاب المجلس الذي نريده نحن.. لا المجلس الذي تريده العضوية المستجلبة.. 
* نكرر الرجاء، بأن نجرب هذه المرة فضيلة الصبر على المدرب، مهما كانت النتائج.. ونلفت نظر جمال ابوعنجة إلى احتمال أن تقتحم أذنيه بعض عبارات السب والشتم من بعض الجماهير في المباريات التي ستقام هنا في الخرطوم..
* ونؤكد.... لو شغل نفسه بها، وتجاوب معها؛ سيخسر الكثير من قناعاته وتركيزه..
* ابو عشرين يعاني من مشكلة في التعامل مع الكرات المعكوسة يا حامد بريمة... ولا يجيد السيطرة عليها فتفلت من بين يديه أمام الخصوم، هدايا مجانية، يترجمونها أحيانا لأهداف..
* آخر تجديد لعقد أمير كمال، تسلم مقابله ثلاثة مليارات جنيه، المليار ينطح المليار.. لذا نتوقع أن يراعي ذلك في المفاوضات التي يجريها معه مجلس الإدارة هذه الأيام، لتجديد عقده ، ولا يغالي في تحديد المبلغ المناسب للتجديد الجديد..
* نطمئن القاعدة المريخية بأن الغربال باق في كشوفات الفريق، وتجديد عقده مسألة وقت..
* ولعلم من لا يعلم.. الغربال في الدوحة لمواصلة العلاج والتأهيل تحت رعاية رابطة الدوحة، وليس تمرداً أو ما شابه.. فارحموه يرحمكم الله..
* لا زلت عند رأيي بأننا في المريخ نحتاج ورشة لتنقيح نفوسنا، وتوسيع صدورنا لآراء بعضنا البعض.. اكثر من حاجتنا لنظام أساسي أو مجلس جديد..
* حقيقة سحرونا الما بشبهونا ، وأدونا عين..
* وعين (الجار)، أحرّ من النار.. وعين الحسود ، فيها عود..
* إنتهت المهلة المحددة لمعالجة مستحقات مايكل يوم أمس.. ولا ندري ماذا فعل المجلس بشأنها.. 
* اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء..... 
* نسألك اللطف فيه..
* دعواتكم إخوتي الرياضيين لوالدة الحبيب بابكر سلك بالشفاء العاجل، وأن يعافها مما تجد وتعاني وتحاذر.. وألف ألف سلامة لها أخي سلك..
* ودعواتكم لمولود المريخي القح أبومآب عصام الأمين بله البلاع، الذي لزم حضانة مستشفي جعفر بن عوف للاستشفاء من علة ألمّت به عقب ولادته.. 
* نسأل الله له السلامة حبيبنا أبو مآب.. 
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيابة مكافحة الفساد تستدعي نصر الدين حميدتي وحلمي ويعقوب


استدعت نيابة التحقيقات المالية ومكافحة الفساد نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني نصر الدين حميدتي، والمدير الإداري يعقوب محمد علي، والمدير المالي أمين حلمي حسن للمثول أمامها لاستجوابهم بشأن تهم فساد وتجاوزات مالية منسوبة إلى بعض قيادات الاتحاد .

وذكرت المتابعات ان الثلاثي تلقى استدعاءً رسمياً من وكيل نيابة مكافحة الفساد مولانا أحمد عمر التني، الذي استجوب د. حسن أبو جبل أمين عام اتحاد الكرة مرتين، وطالبه بالرد على قائمة مطولة من الملفات المالية، تضم ستة عشر بنداً، أبرزها تسليم زوجة رئيس الاتحاد مبلغ عشرين ألف دولار من أموال الاتحاد، وتمكينها من استقلال عربة مملوكة للاتحاد، وشراء سيارات وتوقيع عقدين للترحيل بلا مناقصات، ومنح مستشار رئيس الاتحاد مازن أبو سن حافزاً قدره 14 ألف دولار، وعدم استرداد مبلغ مالي تم سداده لتشييد سور لقطعة مملوكة للاتحاد، من دون تنفيذ الاتفاق، وتزوير إيصالين ماليين للتغطية على اختلاس أحد سكرتيري الاتحادات المحلية لنصيب الاتحاد من دخل مباريات الدوري الممتاز .ى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

المريخ يتطّلع لتحسين الأداء أمام مريخ الفاشر

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

بعد الفوز الصعّب على نظيره هلال الفاشر في المرحلة السابقة من منافسة الدوري الممتاز، يتطّلع المريخ الخرطوم إلى تحسين الأداء عندما يحلّ في الرابعة من عصر اليوم ”الأربعاء” ضيفًا على مريخ الفاشر ضمن المرحلة السابعة.

ويأمل”الأحمر” إلى مواصلة نتائجه الجيّدة بعد استعادة نغمة الانتصارات في الممتاز بعد تعادلٍ أمام حي العرب بورتسودان، وخسارةٍ أمام الوادي نيالا.

ويحتلّ المريخ المرتبة السادسة برصيد عشر نقاط، لكنّه سيكون في حاجة إلى نقاطٍ أخرى اليوم من أجل التقدم لمراكز أمامية.

ويخوض المريخ لقاء اليوم وهو في معنوياتٍ عالية ستكون خير معين للجهاز الفني واللاعبين.

وتجاوز “الأحمر” سريعاً محطة الخسارة المفاجئة، أمام حي الوادي نيالا بهدفٍ دون مقابل، ولملم أطرافه ليعود إلى سكة الانتصارات، ويحصد العلامة الكاملة في المباراة السابقة ليتقدّم خطواتٍ إلى المراكز الأمامية.

ومن المتوقّع أنّ يشارك كل من علي عبد الله أبو عشرين في حراسة المرمى، التاج يعقوب في الطرف الأيمن، محمود أمبدة في الطرف الأيسر، أمير كمال، وصلاح نمر في قلب الدفاع، أمامهم محمد الرشيد، عماد الصيني، محمد التكت، وفي الوسط التش، والسماني الصاوي، وسيقود الهجوم رمضان عجب.

على الجانب، يبحث مريخ الفاشر عن انتصارٍ جديد، والاستفادة من عاملي الأرض والجمهور بعد توقفه في عشر نقاط.

ومن سبع مبارياتٍ أداها ممثل الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز، استطاع أن يحصد الفريق عشر نقاط، ليحتل المرتبة السابعة خلف المريخ الخرطوم مباشرة.

وأفلح الفريق الشهير بـ”السلاطين”، في تحقيق انتصارين، وتعادل في أربع جولاتٍ، وخسر لقاءٍ وحيد.

ومن المباريات السبع التي أداها مريخ الفاشر، تمكن الفريق من إحراز سبعة أهداف، لكنه في المقابل تميّز بدفاعٍ قوي إذ اهتزت مرماه مرتين فقط.

ويطمح مريخ الفاشر في نيل مركز مؤهل للتمثيل الخارجي، ما يتطلب مزيداً من جمع النقاط.

ويتسلّح ممثل الفاشر بعددٍ من اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة على غرار عماد عبد الله، أحمد ضفر، ياسر قصاري، وهي عناصر تملك الرغبة في  تأكيد قدرتها على قيادة الفريق إلى نتائج مثالية.

وفي مباراةٍ ثانية، يستقبل هلال الفاشر”3â€³ نقاط، نظيره الشرطة القضارف”8â€³ نقاط.

ويخوض الخرطوم الوطني”5â€³ نقاط تحدٍ صعب أمام حي الوادي نيالا”12â€³ نقطة، في مباراةٍ يهدف خلالها تحسين الصورة بعد خسارة الديربي أمام الأهلي الخرطوم.

ويلاعب الأهلي الخرطوم”5â€³ نقاط، ضيفه هلال الأبيض”9â€³
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبل نهاية أكتوبر..ملف التسجيلات يتصدّر المشهد في نادي المريخ


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يتصدّر ملف التسجيلات في نادي المريخ المشهد خلال أكتوبر الجاري، الذي ينتهي فيه عقودات”4â€³ لاعبين بقيادة أمير كمال، محمد عبد الرحمن، محمد هاشم التكت، والتاج إبراهيم.

وقال مصدر مطلّع لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ نادي المريخ سيشرع في تكوين لجنة تسجيلات غدًا”الأربعاء”. 

وأوضح المصدر لـ”باج نيوز” رئيس النادي آدم عبد الله سوداكال سيقود لجنة التسجيلات بجانب الصادق مادبو وعمر محمد عبد الله.

وفي يناير المقبل، ينتظر أنّ تبدأ فترة الانتدابات الشتوية والتي ستستمر لـ”15â€³ يومًا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يبرق اللجنة القانونية برسالة عنوانها النظام الأساسي للمريخ

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

على نحوٍ مفاجئ، طلب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني كمال شداد اجتماعًا مع اللجنة القانونية بشأن إجازة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ وبحث حلولاً للأزمة.

وقال مصدر موثوق لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ قيادات اتحاد الكرة أبرزهم النائب الأوّل عامر عبد الرحمن طرحوا وساطة من أجلّ لمّ الشمل بين رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد وقيادات اللجنة القانونية.

وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز” فإنّ أعضاء باللجنة القانونية لاتحاد الكرة أكّدوا عدم حضورهم إلى الاجتماع الذي دعا له رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد.

وكان نادي المريخ في وقتٍ سابق قد أعلن إجازة النظام الأساسي بنصابٍ بلغ”447â€³ من أصل”666â€³ عضوًا، لكّن تيارًا آخر داخل النادي يرى أنّ الجمعية العمومية لم تكن قانونية.

ويتمسّك أعضاء اللجنة القانونية باتحاد الكرة بحسم أزمة ملف النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ داخل اجتماع مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ في مواجهة ساخنة أمام مريخ الفاشر عصر اليوم بالنقعة


يشهد إستاد النقعة بالفاشر عصر اليوم المواجهة الساخنة التي تجمع مريخ الفاشر بضيفه المريخ العاصمي ضمن الجولة السابعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز .

وتأتي سخونة المواجهة من واقع المواجهات السابقة بين الطرفين في الفاشر والتي دائماً مايكون مريخ الفاشر هو الفائز بنتيجتها.

ولذلك يطمح الفريق في كسر عقدة خسائره في النقعة بالانتصار في مباراة اليوم والعودة بالنقاط كاملة للخرطوم.

فيما يعمل مريخ الفاشر على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ مجدداً على ملعبه والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.

يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم برصيد عشر نقاط وكان حقق الفوز  في آخر مبارياته على هلال الفاشر بهدفين لهدف.

أما مريخ الفاشر فله عشر نقاط ايضاً وتعادل في آخر مبارياته مع حي الوادي نيالا سلبياً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي الخرطوم يستقبل هلال الأبيض مساء اليوم في الممتاز


يشهد إستاد الخرطوم مساء اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع أهلي الخرطوم وضيفه هلال الأبيض ضمن الجولة الثامنة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

يدخل الأهلي المباراة برصيد خمس نقاط من ست مباريات حيث في مباراة واحدة على الخرطوم الوطني وتعادل في اثنتين وخسر في مثلهما.

أما هلال الأبيض فيدخل المبارا ة برصيد تسع نقاط من سبع مباريات حقق الفوز في مباراتين وتعادل في ثلاث مباريات وخسر مباراتين وكان خسر في آخر مبارياته أمام حي العرب بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان

               من الذي يهرب نجوم المريخ! 
  · هناك أمر غريب يدور في الخفاء، ولا ندري إن كان مخططاً مرسوماً ، أم أن  هناك بعض ضعاف النفوس يتحركون من أجل تحقيق مكاسب شخصية، مستغلين شلة الفشل  التي تمسك بتلابيب النادي في هذه الفترة وحاجتهم البقاء لأطول فترة ممكنة،  لتحقيق مآربهم هم أيضاً! 
 · خبر يتحدث عن إقتراب أمير كمال من  الإنتقال إلى سانت جورج الأثيوبي، وآخر هامس يقول أن لاعب الطرف الأيسر  بالفرقة الحمراء أحمد آدم بيبو، أمامه عرض من نادي عربي، وثالث يتحدث عن  عرض في الطريق إلى التش، وربما محمد الرشيد.! 
 · برغم أن مثل هذه  الأخبار تحتمل المصدقية، والإشاعة، إلا أن ما يحدث يجعلنا نميل إلى  تصديقها، ويجعلنا نتساءل من صاحب المصلحة في (فركشة) الفرقة الحمراء، وهل  هو مخطط مرسوم، أم أن الأمر له زاوية نظر أخرى! 
 · كثيراً ما يتحدث  الناس في المريخ عن بعض الأمور همساً، سرعان ما تخرج للعلن في ثوب قبيح،  لأنها عادة تأتي بعد فوات الأوان، مثل الحديث الذي يدور الآن عن (سمسار)  يتحرك وسط لاعبي المريخ، ويقدم العروض الإحترافية (الهايفة) لهم مستغلا  إستعداد شلة الدمار الشامل لقبول كل الطلبات المقدمة مهما هزلت!!
 ·  هؤلاء الناس لا يهمهم من يستمر مع المريخ، ولا يهمهم أن يكون للمريخ  مشروعاً يعتمد على لاعبين أكفاء لهم مهارات نوعية، ويحتاجون للعب مع بعضهم  لفترات طويلة، ويتم تدعيمهم كل وقت وحين، لأن ذلك يعني في النهاية تحقيق  البطولات، وصناعة الإنجازات! 
 · ما يهم هؤلاء الغرباء ..أن تأتي  الأموال أي كان مصدرها، حتى يستطيعوا أن يسيروا أمور من تبقى من لاعبين،  وذلك لضمان إستمراريتهم فقط، وللتمكين الذين يبحثوا عنه واتضحت ملامحه  الأولى خلال المسرحية سيئة الأخراج التي عرضوها على مسرح المريخ تحت مسمى  تعديلات النظام الأساسي! 
 · في هذه الفترة الغبراء من تأريخ المريخ  ..نشطت الطفيليات الضارة التي لا يهمها أمر المريخ، بل إستغلت الفرصة من  أجل الإنقضاض عليه، لتحقيق مصالح ذاتية، وقد وجدوا البئية الصالحة لذلكّ! 
 · من قبل تحدثنا عن الطفيليات التي تحيط بفريق الكرة، وهناك أيضا طفيليات،  تحوم حول النادي من خارج الحدود، تظهر حبها للمريخ وأهتمامها به، وفي  الحقيقة هم يبحثون عن مصالح ومكاسب شخصية دنيئة! 
 · سمعنا عن وكيل  لاعبين أو أحدهم يدعي أنه وكيل لاعبين، ينشط من أجل تقديم عروض إحترافية  للاعبي المريخ، وهي عروض ضيئلة لحد التفاهة، ولا ترقى لمستويات النجوم،  ولكن لا يهم ذلك الدنئ غير مصلحته، وقد وجد ضالته في جماعة لديها أيضا  أجندة تتعلق بإستمرارهم في إدارة النادي، وفي سبيل ذلك يتوافقون معه  ويتراضون على (فركشة) فريق الكرة.! 
 · وما العروض الكثيفة التي تحوم  حول محمد عبد الرحمن، إلا واحده من المحاولات المشوهة، لأفقاد المريخ أحد  أهم نجومه، وفي المقابل توفر الأموال لمجلس أدمن سياسة تقطيع أوصال الفريق  قرباناً لبقائه، وتحقيق مآربهم التي بدأت تتضح بجلاء في الفترة الأخيرة.! 
 · سادتي ..نكتب كل ذلك .. وهناك ماهو أصعب وأشق على جمهور المريخ مما كتب  وسيكتب، ولكن بكل أسف ..ماتت لدى الجميع حمية المريخ، وصار الحديث عن الوجع  الأحمر ، أشبه ببكاء يتيم ، الجميع ينكره، ولكن لا أحد يمد له يد العون.! 
 · أدركوا المريخ قبل أن يضيع، ولا زلنا نرى أنه بالأمكان تحرك الجمهور  المريخي، لإجبار هؤلاء الغرباء على الرحيل، وإلا فإن إستفزازاتهم للجمهور  بأنهم قلة ولا يؤثرون في قرار رحيلهم تكون في محلها ولهم الحق بعد ذلك في  أن يفعلوا بالمريخ ما يحلو لهم! 
 · ألا هل بلغت! 
 في نقاط 
 · كتب الزميل العزير بابكر سلك ..( إن لم تجد ما تحبونه، حبوا من وجدتموه)! 
 · والحديث هنا لا يحتمل الإجتهاد فهو يخاطب جماهير المريخ مطالبا بنسيان حبهم لجمال الوالي، والتعامل مع مجلس الدمار هذاَ
 · السؤال للحبيب سلك ..هل احببتم ما وجدتموه عندما كان الوالي ورفاقه يديرون المريخ!! 
 · نعلم أن الإجابة شاقة جداً عليه.! 
 · حب المريخ لا يتمرحل، ولا ينتقل مع الأفراد، وإن كان هناك حب لأفراد فهو  نابع من عطائهم الثر، وليس من أجل مكايدة آخرين، أو لاختلافات ليس لها  علاقة بالمريخ ولا الرياضة حتى.!! 
 · سيظل جمال الوالي محبوباً لدينا  ولدى كل مريخي حقيقي بما قدمه للمريخ من عطاء ثر، وقد علم الناس معاني  جديدة ورفع سقف طموحاتهم لدرجة أن أنقلبوا عليه نفسه! 
 · وسنظل نرفض كل من يرتهن المريخ لأغراض خاصة، ولا يعرف قيمته، ويمرغه في وحل الحاجة الشخصية والأجندة السوداء. 
 · اليوم يحل الزعيم ضيفا على مريخ الفاشر في مباراة صعبة لكونها تأتي أمام  فريق لا ينشط ولا يعرف لاعبوه معنى الكفاح والعمل في كرة القدم إلا عند  منازلة المريخ!! 
 · سبق لمريخ الفاشر أن أفقد المريخ فرص الفوز بالدوري الممتاز من قبل في نسختين، لذا يجب التعامل معه بالحسم اللازم.! 
 · لا عذر لنجوم المريخ اليوم إن تراخوا ولم يلعبوا بجدية ومسؤولية من أجل حسم مضيفهم! 
 · وعلى كيغن أن يعلم تماما أن هذه المباراة واحده من أهم المباريات التي تقود إلى تحقيق اللقب.!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • ميسي يُعيد برشلونة للصدارة باكتساح بلد الوليد
 • أتلتيكو مدريد يُهدر نقطتين أمام ألافيس في الدوري الاسباني
 • الإنتر يعود لصدارة الكالتشيو بفوز شاق على بريشيا
• بايرن ميونخ ينجو من مفاجآت كأس ألمانيا
 • هوفنهايم ويونيون برلين يبلغان ثمن نهائي كأس ألمانيا
 • تأهل بنكهة أرجنتينية لمانشستر سيتي في كأس الرابطة
 • نيجيريا وأنجولا يلامسان التأهل في مونديال الناشئين
 • اليويفا ينزل عقوبات صارمة على بلغاريا بسبب العنصرية
 • تقرير إسباني : 70 مليون يورو تكسر قيود إيسكو
 • إيمري يطالب تشاكا قائد آرسنال بالاعتذار عن سلوكه عقب استبداله
 • ريال مدريد يستعيد مودريتش ضد ليجانيس.. ويفقد بيل وخاميس
 • فالنسيا يواجه إشبيلية في غياب جاميرو
 • ميلان ينافس عمالقة البريميرليج على ضم الإيطالي روجاني مدافع يوفنتوس
 • السويدي إبراهيموفيتش يلمح للعودة إلى إسبانيا
 • مشجعون يشوهون حافلة كولن قبل مباراته في الكأس
 • فالفيردي: لا أجد كلمات لوصف ميسي
 • فيدال: ميسي لاعب من كوكب آخر .. ولست سعيدًا في برشلونة
 • فيدال: لست صديقا لبرافو ولن أكون
 • كونتي: لن نغلق أعيننا لمجرد تصدر الكالتشيو
 • تيباس: الكلاسيكو قضية لا تخص برشلونة فقط
 • رسمياً.. الأهلي المصري يعسكر في الإمارات
 • ميلنر: ليفربول يستطيع إنهاء خصامه مع لقب البريميرليج
 • نابي كيتا: كلوب ليس لديه لاعبين مُفضلين
 • سيميوني: فرطنا في الفوز على ألافيس
 • شوبير: شياطين أفسدت علاقة آل الشيخ والخطيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) المريخ الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * هلال الفاشر (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) هلال الأبيض الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :
 * كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) فرنسا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 8

 * هولندا (-- : --) السينغال الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

——————————————
  ◄ رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور ال 16 :
 * ليفربول (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * أستون فيلا (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN

 * تشيلسي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN 1

——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ليفانتي الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * فالنسيا (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 10

 * ريال بيتيس (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 9

 * ريال مدريد (-- : --) ليجانيس الساعة : 22:15 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * نابولي (-- : --) أتلانتا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * يوفنتوس (-- : --) جنوى الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * أودينيزي (-- : --) روما الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 9

——————————————
  ◄ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - دور ال16 (2) :
 * جينيراسيون - السينغال (-- : --) ادجوبي - بنين الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 



——————————————
  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌎 - المجموعات :
 * أنغولا (2 : 1) كندا
 * نيجيريا (3 : 1) الإكوادور
 #الترتيب: المجموعة A البرازيل ا6) أنغولا (6) كندا  (0) نيو زيلندا (0) .. المجموعة B نيجيريا (6) الإكوادور (1) أستراليا (1) المجر (1) 

——————————————
  ◄ رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور ال 16 :
 * إيفرتون (2 : 0) واتفورد
 * مانشستر سيتي (3 : 1) ساوثهامتون
 * بيرتن ألبيون (1 : 3) ليستر سيتي
 * كرولي تاون (1 : 3) كولشيستر
 #ملحوظة: المتاهلين: إيفرتون  - مانشستر سيتي - ليستر سيتي - كولشيستر - أكسفورد
——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * ألافيس (1 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد
 * برشلونة (5 : 1) بلد الوليد
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (22) غرناطة (20) أتلتيكو (20) سوسييداد (19) إشبيلية (19)
——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * بارما (0 : 1) هيلاس فيرونا
 * بريشيا (1 : 2) انتر ميلان
 #الترتيب: انتر ميلان (25) يوفنتوس (23) أتلانتا (20) نابولي (17) روما (16)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مران المريخ امس







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميدو موجود بكشف المريخ بأمر رابطة قطر

 اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن  يواصل رحلة التأهيل الطبي بمستشفى اسبيتار بالدوحة تحت الرعاية والإشراف  التام من رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر  .. ولا صحة إطلاقاً للأخبار المتداولة  حول توقيعه خلال هذه الأيام لعقد مع أيِ من الأندية داخل أو خارج السودان  ..
 نسأل الله أن يتمم فترة التأهيل بخير والتي تنتهي باذن الله تعالى  في 30 نوفمبر القادم  .. وأن يتمم إعادة قيده للزعيم أيضاً بخير فهو لاعب  مخلص للشعار .. ونتوقع من مجلس الإدارة تقديم عرضه الرسمي للاعب خلال اليومين  القادمين حتى تكتمل إعادة قيده .. ورابطة المريخ بدولة قطر ستقوم بدورها  الكامل في تقريب وجهات النظر والعمل بجدية من أجل بقاء اللاعب بكشوفات  الزعيم ..
 والله الموفق والمستعان   
 اخوكم مجذوب مجذوب محمد 
 رئيس رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليفربول  أرسنال و تشلسي مانشستر يونايتد يلتحمون في سهرة كروية مثيرة لحجز مقعد في  ربع نهائي كأس الرابطة الإنكليزية













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب خطأ مدثر خيري :
 مجلس المريخ يبدأ رحلة البحث عن 12الف دولا

  بدا المريخ رحلة بحث عن 12 الف دولار قيمة فسخ عقد مدربه الجزائري آيت  الله عبد الملك بعد أن منحهم المدرب 48 ساعه لحسم الأمر بشكل نهائي وافادت  المعلومات الي أن مدثر خيري المدير التنفيذي بالنادي هو صاحب فكرة اقالة  آيت بهذه الطريقة لكن الجزائري فاجاهم بخطاب البريد الإلكتروني للنادي  والذي ادخلهم في رحلة البحث عن 12 الف دولار لحسم هذا الملف .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *مباراة الذكريات*
  سيدخل الزعيم مباراة اليوم و في دواخل كل محبيه الذكريات المريرة التي  حدثت في ذات مسرح المواجهة و ضد نفس الخصم في خواتيم دوري 2018.
  يومها دخل الزعيم الملعب باحثاً عن التتويج بدرع بطولة الدوري الممتاز  بفرصتي الفوز أو التعادل.. و للأسف فقد استأسد أبناء المدرب محسن سيد و  تخاذل لاعبوا المريخ عن الأداء بقوة و رجوله من أجل القتال علي حظوظهم  بالفوز بالدوري لتنتهي المواجهة بخسارة الزعيم بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد.
  مرارات تلك المواجهة تواصلت خارج الملعب.. عبر الفشل الاداري في كتابة  شكوي صحيحة في قانونية مشاركة لاعب مريخ الفاشر (جنيّة) في وجود رئيس  النادي وقتها محمد الشيخ مدني علي مقصورة الملعب بمعية الامين العام للنادي  محمد جعفر قريش.
 الفشل الاداري بدأ بعجز الطاقم الاداري المرافق  للفريق في توفير خمسة ألف جنية (قيمة رسوم الشكوي) مروراً بترك أمر كتابتها  لمدير الكرة أيمن عدار و من ثم التلكؤ في تصحيح و اكمال ما ورد في الشكوي  خلال الاربعة و عشرين ساعة التي تلتها و هو الامر الذي أدخل النادي في  سلسلة شكاوي وصلت حتي المحكمة الرياضية (كاس) و التي لم تبت في القضية حتي  الآن.
 مريخ الفاشر تلقي الهزيمة من الهلال في المباراة الأخيرة  للدوري و ماتت مع تلك الهزيمة كل آمال المريخاب بالفوز بنسخة ذلك الدوري من  داخل الملعب.
 و اليوم تتجدد المواجهة و في الحلق مرارة الذكريات و  علي البال ضرورة مواصلة الصعود للصدارة و تحقيق رد الاعتبار داخل نفس  الملعب الذي شهد ضياع تلك البطولة بالرغم من تعدد فرص الفوز بها.
  نحتاج اليوم للفوز.. لتقريب الشقة أولاً مع المتصدر (الامل العطبراوي) و  التي اتسعت لخمس نقاط.. و ثانياً لاثبات رغبة الاحمر في الاحتفاظ بلقبه و  الذي لن يتأتي كمطلب بدون الفوز في مباريات الولايات أمام الفرق المتطلعة  للتمثيل الأفريقي.
 الحصول علي لقب الدوري يعني أن تضمن الفوز علي  مريخ الفاشر و الأمل عطبرة و الأهلي شندي و هلال الأبيض.. كلٌ في ملعبه..  فهذه الفرق تحديداً هي التي تلعب دور المؤشر لاتجاه اللقب كل موسم و هو  الأمر الذي يتجاهله المريخاب و يفطن له أهل العرضة شمال.
 مباريات  الولايات أمام الفرق المذكورة أعلاه تتخطي كونها مباراة مثل غيرها لتصبح  مفتاحاً للفوز بلقب الدوري ككل.. و هذا الأمر تحديداً نيقن بأن الكابتن أبو  عنجه يدركه تمام الادراك.. لهذا نتوقع منه أن يمنح المواجهة ما تستحق في  سبيل انتزاع النقاط من الابن الاصغر المتطلع و المتحفز.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 شداد يسعي جاهداً للتأثير علي اعضاء اللجنة القانونية و شئون اللاعبين.
  اللجنة القانونية أصدرت عشرات التوصيات و القرارات في الجمعيات العمومية و  الانظمة الاساسية للاندية و الاتحادات بدون أن نري أو نسمع تحركاً من  شداد.
 ألم نقل لكم بأن عضلات شداد تتحرك لا ارادياً في كل أمر يعيق مسيرة المريخ!!
 النظام الأساسي بطعونه الآن أمام مجلس الادارة.. و أي تغييب للمجلس من قبل شداد مرفوض.
 صراحة لا أفهم مغزي جودية و تقريب وجهات النظر في أمر حاكميته القانون و القانون فقط يا سعادة النائب الأول!! 
 تكتيكات ابو عنجة تعتمد علي تكثيف الوجود في وسط الملعب و اللعب بإسلوب (بوكس تو بوكس) مما يوفر أكبر حماية للخط الخلفي للأحمر.
  هذا التكتيك يحتاج للاعبي مقدمة يمتازون بالسرعة و القوة للاستفادة من  الكرات البينية المصنوعة من التكت و التش و الانطلاق بالكرات خلف دفاعات  الخصم و هو الامر الذي افتقدناه في شلش و في تيري. 
 نتمني أن تظهر المقدمة الحمراء بصورة أفضل و أن يبتعد لاعبوها عن السلبية التي اكتنفت أداء غالبيتهم.
 ظهور متكرر و ممل للغاية لأحد أعضاء المجلس في كل أجهزة الاعلام.
 كلام مكرور و ممسوخ يُسكب يومياً من العضو (الرابط ماكنة أمين عام)!!
 الورجغة الكثيرة لا تعني ارتفاع القدرات الادارية بأي حال من الاحوال.
 المضحك للغاية أن صويحبنا استنكر دخول فاصل اعلاني وسط حديثه الممل و صرخ قائلاً (تاني فاصل)!!
  الرأي عندي أن ينشئ المجلس اذاعة خاصة لصاحبنا ليورجغ فيها ليل نهار طالما  لا يشبع من كثرة تكرار الكلام و الحديث في (البعرفو و ما بعرفو).
 المدير الفني الجزائري عاد للخرطوم بأمر المجلس و اشتكي من الاهمال الذي يتعرض له.
 من قبل اشتكي المحترف مايكل من نفس الاهمال.
 أعطوا الأجير حقه يا مجلس المريخ.. و لا تشوهوا الصورة الجميلة للسودان و السودانيين المشهورين بالكرم و العناية بالضيوف.
  أي مدرب أو لاعب ينتمي للمريخ يجب أن يجد الرعاية و العناية اللذان يشبهان  و يشرفان المريخ.. و في حال الاستغناء عنه يجب أن يُشكر و ينال كامل  حقوقه.
 التصريحات التي تأتي بين الفينة و الأخري حول تعرُض لاعب  محترف أو مدرب لسوء المعاملة تقدح في أخلاق النادي ككل و صفات الشعب  السوداني أجمع.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 بالتوفيق لزعيم أندية السودان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ في مواجهة ساخنة أمام مريخ الفاشر عصر اليوم بالنقعة

 يشهد  إستاد النقعة بالفاشر عصر اليوم المواجهة الساخنة التي تجمع مريخ الفاشر  بضيفه المريخ العاصمي ضمن الجولة السابعة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز .
 وتأتي سخونة المواجهة من واقع المواجهات السابقة بين الطرفين في الفاشر والتي دائماً مايكون مريخ الفاشر هو الفائز بنتيجتها.
 ولذلك يطمح الفريق في كسر عقدة خسائره في النقعة بالانتصار في مباراة اليوم والعودة بالنقاط كاملة للخرطوم.
 فيما يعمل مريخ الفاشر على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ مجدداً على ملعبه والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.
 يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم برصيد عشر نقاط وكان حقق الفوز  في آخر مبارياته على هلال الفاشر بهدفين لهدف.
 أما مريخ الفاشر فله عشر نقاط ايضاً وتعادل في آخر مبارياته مع حي الوادي نيالا سلبياً.


في قلعة السلاطين يلتقي مريخ امدرمان ضد صاحب القلعة مريخ الفاشر في الساعة الـ3:45 مساً











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يتمنى تحكيماً عادلاً في مباراة السلاطين

  أكد جمال أبو عنجة أن تشكيلة المريخ في مباراته عصر غد أمام مريخ الفاشر  لن تشهد تغييرا عما كانت عليه في المباراة الماضية أمام هلال الفاشر سيما  في خطي الدفاع والوسط
 ولفت إلى أن وفرة الخيارات في خط الهجوم قد تجبره على تبديل طفيف قياسا بوفرة المهاجمين واتساع دائرة الخيارات.
 وتمنى أبو عنجه أن يكون التحكيم في مستوى المباراة وأن تخلو من الشحن الزائد والاندفاع البدني العنيف وغير القانوني.
 مشيرا إلى أن السعي للفوز حق مكفول للفريقين معا مبديا احترامه لمريخ  الفاشر واعتبره واحدا من لأندية المتميزة غير أنه عاد وأكد قدرة فريقه على  الظفر بالنقاط سيما وأن الفريق استعاد جزءا من مستواه الفني.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نقاط كروية*

*âœچزين العابدين يسن بابكر*

   *لقاء الثأر ورد الاعتبار*

*يلتقي مساء اليوم فريقا المريخ ومريخ الفاشر ضمن مباريات الأسبوع السابع للدوري في لقاء ناري وساخن جدا على ملعب النقعه بالفاشر في مباراة تعتبر ثأرية للمريخ أمام مريخ الفاشر الذي أذاق المريخ الويل في هذا الملعب الموسم قبل الماضي أفقده بطولة الدوري بسبب تلك الخسارة القاسية وفي الموسم الماضي لم يخسر مريخ الفاشر أمام المريخ أيضا ودائما مباراة الفريقين تجذب الأنصار والمتابعين لأنها تكون قوية ومثيرة لدقائقها الأخيرة وبالأخص في ملعب النقعة بالفاشر لتأتي أهمية المباراة من هذا المنطلق المريخ يريد استعادة الصدارة والثقة مع جماهيره ومواصلة الانتصارات ومريخ الفاشر يريدتأكيد جدارته بتحقيق الفوز على المريخ والمنافسة على المراكز المتقدمة في الدوري وهو أهل لذلك.*
*يدخل المريخ اللقاء وفي رصيده عشر نقاط جمعها من ثلاثة انتصارات وتعادل وإذا ما أراد المحافظة على الصدارة لابد له من تحقيق الفوز على مريخ الفاشر ولن يكون مريخ الفاشر صيدا سهلا وقد صرح مدربه الكابتن محسن سيد بأن فريقه في كامل الجاهزية لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ وتحدى في ذلك وأكد بأن فريقه لن يخسر أي مباراة بأرضه وكلامه محول للاعبي المريخ ومدربهم لأخذ كلام الكابتن محسن سيد مأخذ الجد وهو يعرف كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن المريخ بحكم وجوده بالكنبة من قبل كمساعد للمدرب غارزيتو ورغم كل تلك التصريحات يظل الميدان هو الفيصل بينهما.*
 *نقاط متفرقة*
*مباراة مريخ الفاشر هي مباراة للثأر ورد الاعتبار أمام خصم عنيد أذاق المريخ الويل من قبل بهذا الملعب وأفقده بطولة الموسم قبل الماضي.*
*هل يعي لاعبو المريخ أهمية المباراة وتطاول لاعبو مريخ الفاشر عليهم من قبل.*
*الكرة بيد لاعبي المريخ لأخذ الثأر ورد الاعتبار.*
*الكابتن محسن سيد ملأ الصحف ضجيجا وتصريحات بأن فريقه سيكسب اللقاء نتمنى من لاعبي المريخ الرد عليه بالملعب.*
*هل يكسر لاعبو المريخ سلسة النتائج السيئة بملعب الفاشر وأمام المريخ بالتحديد أم يواصل لاعبو مريخ الفاشر انتصاراتهم على المريخ..؟*
*جماهير المريخ بالفاشر أمام أمرين إحداهما مر.*
*إذا ماكسب لاعبو المريخ تلك المباراة نضمن لهم صدارة النصف الأول للدوري.*
*مباراة مريخ الفاشر من أصعب المباريات للمريخ بالولايات.*
*على الجهاز الفني معالجة أخطاء مباراة هلال الفاشر.*
*الحارس أبوعشرين عليه مراجعة نفسه جيدا.*
*أخطاؤه كثرت وخاصة الخروج عن المرمى كثيرا.*
*على الكابتن والأسطورة حامد بريمة الإكثار من تنبيهه في اثناء المباراة وبين الشوطين.*
*ننتظر من التش ورمضان عجب مواصلة رحلة التألق.*
*كسب الهلال مباراته أمام الأهلي مروي بهدفين.*
*رغم الفوز  إلا أن قاعدته غير مطمئنة بسبب الأداء الباهت..*
*ملعب مروي ظهر بمستوى مزري ومخجل.*
*أين اتحاد كريمة من هذا الملعب..؟*
*معظم الملاعب بالدوري لاتصلح لأداء المباريات.*
*على الاتحاد لفت نظر هذه الاستادات..*
*عربيا حول النصر السعودي خسارته بهدف إلى فوز بهدفين على غريمه الهلال في قمة الرياض بالدوري.*
*يدين النصر بهذا الفوز للمهاجم المغربي عبدالرزاق هداف الدوري السعودي.*
*واصل اتحاد جدة عروضه الباهتة وخسر أمام أبها بهدفين لهدف.*
*خسارة ثانية للاتحاد على التوالي بالدوري...*
*لم يتعظ لاعبو الاتحاد مما جرى لهم بالموسم الماضي والذي كان الفريق غاب قوسين من الهبوط.*
*الاتحاد يملك أفضل جمهور بقارة آسيا والوطن العربي.*
*عالميا قلب ليفربول الطاولة على توتنهام وحول خسارته إلى فوز ثمين حافظ به على صدارته للدوري الإنجليزي.*
*وحافظ به على سجله الخالي من الخسارة هذا الموسم بالبريميرليغ.*
 *نقطة أخيرة*
*لجماهير المريخ سلاحك عضويتك ولا حل إلا بالعضوية للقضاء على شلة الفشل والدمار بالنادي.*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**عاااااااجل 
إنعقاد الإجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وسلاطين الفاشر
المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر
أنتهى الإجتماع التقليدي لمباراة اليوم بين المريخ ومريخ الفاشر والتي ستجرى على ملعب النقعة، وقد أسفر الإجتماع عن تحديد زمن إنطلاق المباراة في الساعة الرابعة إلا ربع ومن المنتظر أن يرتدي المريخ الشعار الأصفر الكامل كما سيرتدي مريخ السلاطين الأحمر الكامل و أمن الإجتماع على ضرورة إخراج اللقاء بصورة متميزة في كافة الجوانب الفنية والأمنية ومن المنتظر أن يراقب اللقاء رئيس إتحاد نيالا الأستاذ هارون أحمد إسحق.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**شباب الجريف × شباب المريخ*

علي ملعب الجريف 
وفي الثالثه والربع عصر الأربعاء
 الموافق       *30/10/2019*
*دوري الشباب 2019/2020*
*موقف الفريقين*
يتصدر شباب المريخ مجموعته 
برصيد ثلاث نقاط وتسع أهداف نظيفه 
بعد أكتساحه لشباب الغماراب في الافتتاح 
شباب الجريف يسعي للتعويض بعد خسارته علي ملعبه في أول جوله من شباب أمبده 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**حروف ذهبية 

د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 

مباراة  أبو عنجة وأبو نقعة 

 × يستمع اليوم أهلنا بفاشر السلطان علي دينار بمقابلة مريخ السودان وام درمان  ومريخ السلاطين العظماء، وذلك عند عصر هذا اليوم المبارك، علة تنافس الدرجة الممتازة.

× المريخ الزعيم سكن هذه الأيام بدارفور بغرض إنجاز مبارياته مع أندية دارفور الكبرى، حيث بدأ بنيا لا البحير وتلقى الخسارة المثيرة بهدف أمام حي الوادي، ثم رجل إلى فاشر السلطان وقابل هلاله وانتصر عليه بهدفي العجب والصيني، واليوم لقاء وداع الديار والأنصار أمام السلاطين على ملعب النقعة الشهير.

× الرأي عندي هو، أن مباراة اليوم أمام السلاطين هي الامتحان والاختبار الحقيقي للاعبي المريخ ومدربهم الجديد الأخ والصديق جمال أبوعنجة، لن فريق السلاطين هو اكبر قيمة وقدرة على فريقي البحير وهلال الفاشر، كما ان المدير الفني للساطين الأخ والصديق محسن سيد هو الاسم الأشهر وصاحب الخبرات المتراكمة وكذبك الفهلوة والشيطنة الكروية.

× جمال أبوعنجة لا يستطيع شخص أن يشكك في قدراته الفنية ولكنه يعتمد ويركز بشكل أساسي على الانضباط ومخرجات المحاضرات والتوجيهات، مع تركيز قليل وغير نشيط مع أحداث المباراة وهذه مشكلة ليست هينة في عرف التدريب الحديث.

× أما الكوتش محسن سيد لا يعترف بالمحاضرات أو الكلام خارج إطار المباريات، فهو يقوم بدور الثعلب حيث أنه يقوم بسرقة فكر وتخطيط الخصم وضربه بأسهل الطرق وهو بذلك يعتمد بصورة كاملة على ما يحدث داخل الملعب ويؤمن بالدفع الذاتي والحماس الشخصي لدى اللاعبين.

× إذن اليوم مباراة لن تكون سهلة أو هينة على المريخ بأي حال من الأحوال، ولأجل ذلك نأمل ان يحسن مريح السودان المظهر ويتقن العمل ويسحب نقاط اللقاء تامة بلا نقصان والإتيان بها لأمدرمان بسلام وأمان.

× محسن سيد سيركز على الدوافع الشخصية للاعبيه مع الغوص في نفسيات لاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح، والذين يشغلون أنفسهم هذه الأيام بموضوع التسجيلات قصة التجديد للأحمر والرحيل المر عنه، فهذه عوامل مهمة لن يغفلها محسن سيد أبدا أبدا.

×  خلاصة القول هو، لو خت لاعبو المريخ النادي وأنصاره في رؤوسهم فلن يصعب عليهم حسم أولاد النقعة من أول المباراة، لأن الفارق المهاري والمقدري كبير جدا جدا بينهم ولاعبي السلاطين بكل تأكيد ويقين.

ذهبيــــــــــــــــــات 

× مباراة الأمل عطبرة والاهلي عطبرة كانت قمة القمم الولائية وأمها جمهور عظيم.

× هذه المباراة أعادت أهل عطبرة أيام العهد الذهبي للأمل وكل فرق الأولى هناك.

× مائة مليون وزيادة كانت حصيلة دخل المباراة بملعب عطبرة.

× مبلغ كبير بحساب الولايات ومباراة ليست طرفها المريخ أو الهلال.

× لو استمر التنافس بهذه الطريقة يمكن أن تطور الكرة ببلادنا.

× مباراة اليوم لا نريد أن يكون الفارق فيها لرمضان أو التش، بل نريد لاعبين جدد حتى نطمئن.

× مثل مباريات الولايات كان من المفترض أن يلعبها لاعبي الاحتياط والشباب، ليرتاح اللاعبون الكبار,

× أتوقع فوز المريخ اليوم ولكن بعد سل الروح، لأن الملعب لن يساعد ولاعبي الزعيم.

× محسن سيد سيفعل الصاح والغلط حتى يحقق الفوز على المريخ.

× ود السيد يعتمد كثير على العامل النفسي وشحن اللاعبين لمن يطرشقوا.

× على أبوعنجة تحصين لاعبيه من رسائل ود السيد المتنوعة.

× أول أمر أن لا يلتقي ود السيد بلاعبي المريخ قبل المباراة ولو عبر المصافحة أثناء الإحماء.

× ثلاثة نقاط اليوم تهم الزعيم كثيران فلا تفرطوا فيها يا رفقاء العجب.

× كيف سيكون موقف أنصار الزعيم اليوم وهل سيتركون الأحمر بلا دعم؟

× نأمل أم يقف أنصار المريخ مع الزعيم وترك السلاطين اليوم للهلالاب فلن يقصروا نعه تب.

× هلالاب الفاشر سيقفون مع السلاطين بقوة ليس حبا فيه ولكن بغضا دفينا في المريخ الأب.

الذهبية الأخيرة 

×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، اليوم مباراة جمال أبوعنجة ومحسن أبونقعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*4:00 م 
 معلق المباراة : رفعت عـصــام _على قنــــاة الملاعب الرياضية HD.SD1







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يكون لجنة التسجيلات اليوم
 .
 .
 يتصدّر ملف  التسجيلات في نادي المريخ المشهد خلال أكتوبر الجاري، الذي ينتهي فيه  عقودات”4â€³ لاعبين بقيادة أمير كمال، محمد عبد الرحمن، محمد هاشم التكت،  والتاج إبراهيم .

 وقال مصدر مطلّع  إنّ نادي المريخ سيشرع في تكوين لجنة تسجيلات اليوم”الأربعاء ,وأوضح المصدر  ان رئيس النادي آدم عبد الله سوداكال سيقود لجنة التسجيلات بجانب الصادق  مادبو وعمر محمد عبد الله .

 وفي يناير المقبل، ينتظر أنّ تبدأ فترة الانتدابات الشتوية والتي ستستمر لـ”15â€³ يومًا .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخندقاوي يفتح النار علي الكاردينال ويصف محترفي الهلال بالمواسير
 .
 .

  قال القطب الهلالي المعروف صابر شريف الخندقاوي لدى استضافته في حلقة من  برنامج (زمن اضافي) بقناة الخرطوم أنه كان ممنوعا من الظهور في الفضائيات  في العهد السابق دون أن يعرف الاسباب. وصدرت أوامر من نادي الهلال ورئيسه  أشرف الكاردينال بمنعه من دعم النادي وتقديم أي مساهمة له. وأضاف: (ربما  يكون الكاردينال قد نجح في المباني ولكنه فشل في المعاني وأولها نجاح  الفريق وحصده للبطولات الخارجية)، واصفا جميع محترفي الفريق الذين  تم التعاقد معهم في الأعوام السابقة (بالمواسير). ووعد الخندقاوي جماهير  الهلال حال ترشيحه للرئاسة بتمزيق أهم فاتورة وهي حكم الفرد للهلال  واعتماده علي موارده الذاتية التي ينتوي تطويرها وتنميتها وتطبيق معايير  عالمية للاستثمار تعود بالمال الوفير على النادي. وأعلن الخندقاوي عن ظهور  تنظيم جديد قال إنه سيكشف عن تفاصيله بعد حصوله على موافقة ظ¤ من ضباط  الادارات السابقة.
 ونفى صابر وجود خلافات شخصية بينه ورئيس نادي  الهلال، لكنه يرى أن الكاردينال يريد أن يدير الهلال الآن بطريقة حكم الفرد  دون وجود لمجلس ادارة بعد مغادرة سعد العمدة وعماد الطيب وغيرهم. ووصف  اعضاء مجلس الادارة الحاليين بالمهمشين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد:المريخ لم يخرج بنقاط اللقاء
 .
 .
  كشف محسن سيد  عن  جاهزية السلاطين للقاء المربخ وقال المدير الفني للسلطان: جاهزون لكل  سبناربوهات المواجهة..نحترم المريخ كفريق بطل ونعمل له الف حساب ولكننا  نستطيع ان نخرج منتصرين لأن دوافعنا كبيرة ونجومنا قدر التحدي والاحمر كتاب  مفتوح بالنسبة لنا ونعرف كيف نتعامل مع اللقاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





ظ¢
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله أبو وائل
ماذا لو انتقل (الغربال) للهلال؟!!
[من يقرأ صحف المريخ هذه الأيام يعتقد أن "محمد عبد الرحمن" حسم أمر وجهته بالانتقال للهلال وأن علاقته بالمريخ قد انتهت بسبب (فلس) المجلس وعدم اهتمامه به!!
[من يقرأ أعمدة كبار صحفيي المريخ سيشعر بالخوف على مصير (الغربال) المنتقل للمريخ من الهلال!!
[مطالعة أي قارئ لأي من صحف المريخ ستجعله يعيد القراءة ألف مرة للتثبت من اسم كاتب العمود لما يمكن أن يشعر به من خوف على الأحمر في ظل هذا المجلس الذي يوصف بالدمار الشامل!
[الحقيقة التي لا يمكن أن تحجب بغربال هي أن هنالك (مريخاب) يرغبون في رؤية "الغربال" بشعار الهلال (نكاية) في المجلس الحالي ولا يهمهم مستقبل الزعيم بقدر ما الأهم عندهم التخلص من أولئك الذين يديرون الكيان!
[ من المعلوم أن كرة القدم أضحت (احترافاً)، وأن الذي يمارسها يبحث عن الوضع الأفضل بعيداً عن الولاء والإخلاص للشعار كما كان يحدث في السابق، حينما كانت كرة القدم (هواية) لا تعود بالمال الوفير على الذي يمارسها.
[هناك بعض كتّاب المريخ يرون صعوبة إعادة قيد اللاعب بكشوفات المريخ نتيجة حسمه لوجهته المقبلة بالانتقال لناديه السابق الهلال، والبعض يراهن على انتقاله لأحد الأندية العربية خاصة الجزائرية، بينما تعتقد فئة أخرى إمكانية استمرار "الغربال" بكشف المريخ لفترة قادمة!
[كافة الخيارات يمكن لأي منها أن يكون هو الواقع ولكن ماذا لو انتقل "الغربال" للهلال؟!
[وكيف ستكون ردة فعل الجمهور المريخي؟!
[وهل بالإمكان إقناع اللاعب بمواصلة مشواره مع الزعيم لفترة جديدة حال تم تقييمه التقييم الذي يناسب إمكانياته؟!
[لا يمكن لأحد أن ينكر حاجة المريخ للغربال خلال الفترة المقبلة في أعقاب انتقال "العقرب" معارا للقوة الجوية العراقي، ولكن احتمال انتقاله للهلال يبقى خياراً أقرب في ظل رغبة "الكاردينال" تصحيح خطأ التفريط في اللاعب الذي يبحث عن وضع مادي أفضل.
[سيجتهد مجلس المريخ في إعادة قيد اللاعب، لكنه ربما يصطدم بالشروط (التعجيزية) من جانب "الغربال" ونعني بها المقابل المالي الذي ربما يضع حداً لمسيرة "ميدو" مع المريخ.
[ولإغلاق الباب أمام انتقال اللاعب للهلال لابد من تضافر جهود أهل المريخ في جمع مستحقات "الغربال" سيما وأن انتظار (كشف ظهر) المجلس من شأنه إضاعة موهبة لا تقدر بثمن.
[إعادة قيد "الغربال" يبقى مسؤولية كل مريخي فلا تتخلوا عن عشقكم يا (صفوة)!
[بيدكم بقاء "الغربال" بالكشف الأحمر أو انتقاله للند الهلال!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

